# Diabetes shock is fundraising spur



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2015)

A youth representative of a city church has raised cash for a charity close to her heart.

Jessyca Baker, the young persons’ representative for St Thomas of Canterbury Church in the Garden Quarter, raised £821 for Diabetes UK.

Jess said: “The reason I decided to fundraise for Diabetes UK was because my dad Jim was diagnosed with the condition three years ago.

“It was a shock to the entire family, as he was so fit and enjoyed a healthy lifestyle.

http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n...ws/diabetes-shock-is-fundraising-spur-8608648


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2015)

A nice person


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 5, 2015)

My son has done the Junior Great North Run twice. It makes you proud


----------



## Bloden (Mar 5, 2015)

Good for him! Obviously inspired by his dad.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Bloden. He came about 150th on both occasions out of 4000 runners & that was when he was 9 & 10 the youngest you could do it


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 6, 2015)

When my sister died her son then aged 10 did a fun run in aid of Diabetes UK.  He raised over £400. They barely acknowledged him or his donation.  Very disappointing for him at  that time.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> When my sister died her son then aged 10 did a fun run in aid of Diabetes UK.  He raised over £400. They barely acknowledged him or his donation.  Very disappointing for him at  that time.



That's a real shame  £400 is a terrific amount to raise by anyone, let alone a 10 year old! Well done to your nephew!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> When my sister died her son then aged 10 did a fun run in aid of Diabetes UK.  He raised over £400. They barely acknowledged him or his donation.  Very disappointing for him at  that time.



Well well done to him from us on the forum Bobbie.  It must have been hard for him.


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you. It's water under the bridge for me now but 4 years on he still mentions it from time to time.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump !


----------

